# Very disturbing :(



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So today was feed store day. I gave the cashier my order and made some small talk. I asked her how her goats were faring in the cold weather this year...I was not prepared for her answer  She said that they had been fine all winter, but that last Friday she had to work and after work had to run some errands so she was a little later than usual getting home. She went to check on her goats and found one (a doeling from her favorite doe's last kidding last year, roughly 40 lbs) with her face all messed up and bleeding! As she looked around, she saw a hammer covered in blood!
She called the vet,and the sheriff. The vet put the doeling on Dex, painkiller and peng...she wanted to try and save her but the prognosis wasn't good  The doeling lived until Monday and she had her put down  She was devastated! I could have cried listening to her story...
Apparently there is a neighbor kid ( 9 years old) who has been caught playing around on her property numerous times and just the night before had been caught in her chicken coop, which is right next to where this goat was being kept.She said she really believes it was him as he isn't "quite right". Also, upon investigation, the idea that it was not an adult surfaced because the hammer was a 22 ounce hammer that she felt if swung by an adult would most likely have done an instantaneous job of it.
Now she is waiting on tax returns to put up cameras.She only has a small herd, so her goats are all friendly 
It is under investigation.....I just was floored.....what kind of kid is that? The next Ted Bundy I think .....Scary...


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Oh wow that is awful. I hope that she can get something done that this child can either pay the piper or at least get some kind of help if there is something wrong with him.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh wow, that is AWFUL!  I am so very sorry for your friend, I can't imagine how horrible she must be feeling, and to worry about the safety of the rest of her animals. I hope the cops are able to do something, or she can at least get those cameras up ASAP.


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

That is Horrible!!! Poor sweet goat!! I blame the parents if this boy, while 9yrs old he is old enough to know better.. Especially is tge child has problems?? Who is watching this child and why is he able to just wander off into other ppl property like that.. Not right at all, and very scary for a child that age to be able to do something like that without remorse.. Not good at all  makes me very sad, for the woman, her goat, and the child..


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is horrible. Must be one messed up kid to do something like that at 9 years old.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

That's disgusting, the poor little goat  . People are just so violent these days, and you wonder why with all the gory movies and vide games around.
And the poor kids are most influenced by violence, because they're so sensitive and still developing...
I hope the parents pay for her loss and get the boy straightened out.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh my Gosh!!...Is she looking into proving who it was...is there a way to lock this kid out..??? how sad to live in fear...how can any person let alone a 9 year old do such a horrid thing! First a young goat,,,what will be next?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

You know I'm a firm believer that humans should have more right then animals but in cases like this with sick little punks they should be brought up on murder charges. It is absolutely sick!!! If he wanted the animal dead for what ever reason just kill it not crap like this. I hear so many story's of sick kids setting cats on fire and suck and IMO don't have the right to live if they can't respect other things that are living.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

That kid has mental health issues and needs to be treated or locked away. Yes, he is headed towards being a seriel killer, socio-path or whatever term you want to use, wouldn't be surprised if he went after a small child next. In most states, 9 years old is too young to deal with criminally. I would get the cops to investigate and then go after the patents in small claims court. Hit them where it hurts, in the pocket book. Maybe they will keep Ted Bundy Jr. closer to home. I doubt it, but it's a thought. I would get a trespass order against that kid (through his parents) too. A livestock guardian dog? Electric fence or chain link fencing with a padlock.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I agree with all of you...I was so sad for her  It must have been terrible to see....the owners son is about 16 years old and he is really upset. He's a trapper and he said he'd like to booby trap his yard. I told him not to do that! But I understand he feels so angry....these are real farm people and they really love their animals, so it struck deep  
Must have been hard for him to watch that all go on....terrible,terrible. 
These situations make me sick to my stomach and make me sad.....I truly think the kid is a serial killer in the making. At the very least he'll wind up in prison I'm sure.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

It is sick and I agree with Canyontrails...our kids today are bombarded with violence in TV, Videos games, music ..you name it...that they become desensitized to it and acts like this is no big deal...I think your friend needs to go down and talk to the parents of this kid... they may not be aware of what he is capable of... And if they are, they need to know she knows and there could be charges..Call Social Services on them if need be..that kid needs help before he becomes another Ted Bundie


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh and she already put a padlock on her chicken coop and moved the momma goat and the other two kids that were with this group into her basement until she can get the cameras up....


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She had the sheriff go over to the kids house she said, but all I know is it is under investigation...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

good on both!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm sorry I might not be liked on this comment but I blame parents for not disciplining their kids and laws that make parents afraid to discipline their kids. I was allowed to play violent games and watch action movies and even if I wanted to copy something I wouldn't because my mom would whip my butt. 
I dont care if its a fly if my kids....say pulled its wings off while still alive they would be in deep crap. This thread is so very sad and upsetting knowing there are people like this


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

It is true though, that allowing kids to see constant violence is damaging in that it de-sensitizes them to it. Kids do not have the ability to differentiate well between fantasy and reality either. There is no good that comes from watching violence, and even if you believe it doesn't hurt kids, why would you let them watch it anyway? What good could it possibly do? :shrug:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Unfortunately , don't hate me for this , but that kid is damaged already.
No amount of therapy is going to straighten him out. At that age , the tender age of nine , his mind is shot. He has made up his mind that making animals and people suffer , makes him feel good , among other things. It will soon change from animals to people as we all have said here. Its a vicious cycle , and the only place for the kid right now is a institution . Im not being mean , Im just being honest. The parents have gone wrong somewhere with him. But , there is always that chance that he is a "bad seed". But I'm curious to know at what point in this kids life did he go bad. What was the trigger ? He is still someone's son , I feel sorry for the family if they have been having problems with the boy and don't know what to do. But I also have a feeling that this was not his first rodeo. They usually start with small animals. Do theses neighbors have any pets of their own ? Or did they and they aren't seen anymore ? Gosh , I hope this gets straightened out and he never harms another animal or person !
Im very sorry for the owner of the poor goat


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I don't know if he has hurt anything else...I imagine so


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I really hope the cops find something out and are able to do something about the kid. I can't really say any one is to blame though. I've worked with kids at our high school and at a mental health center before that and some kids just aren't right. I've seen kids raised by the best parents that just have issues and their parents don't know what to do.
It's a proven fact though that kids who abused animals went on later to become killers. That's not saying that all kids will but there is a correlation between animal abuse and violence as an adult. If the kid was the one who abused her goat it should definitely be taken serious and the kid needs help.


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

This is a very sad situation but I have to disagree that this means he will be a serial killer.. That's a lil harsh.. He is only 9 and none of us know his story.. He could be badly abused himeself, he could have mental issues we are unaware of?? There are things that's could explain this behavior in a kid, that is nothing to do with being a serial killer, or evil..
I had a first cousin who was a lot older than me.. All us cousins hung out in the woods all the time.. He used to tie animals up by the neck and slowly slit their throat.. I hated it and finally told and he got in big trouble.. Now he is grown, married, kids, perfectly normal.. Soooo I'm just sayin is all..


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Mikesell04 said:


> This is a very sad situation but I have to disagree that this means he will be a serial killer.. That's a lil harsh.. He is only 9 and none of us know his story.. He could be badly abused himeself, he could have mental issues we are unaware of?? There are things that's could explain this behavior in a kid, that is nothing to do with being a serial killer, or evil..
> I had a first cousin who was a lot older than me.. All us cousins hung out in the woods all the time.. He used to tie animals up by the neck and slowly slit their throat.. I hated it and finally told and he got in big trouble.. Now he is grown, married, kids, perfectly normal.. Soooo I'm just sayin is all..
> 
> TheRockinFunFarm


I completely agree. Sounds like the adults in his life stepped up and let him know that what he was doing was wrong. Some kids don't have those kinds of adults in their lives though.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

NyGoatMom said:


> It is true though, that allowing kids to see constant violence is damaging in that it de-sensitizes them to it. Kids do not have the ability to differentiate well between fantasy and reality either. There is no good that comes from watching violence, and even if you believe it doesn't hurt kids, why would you let them watch it anyway? What good could it possibly do? :shrug:


To a point totally agree. And to my defense movies with killing and such just don't get watched in my house because it holds no interest to any of us. But like....spiderman it has some violence in it and my son is not violent at all....in fact he's kinda the nark at school when it comes to bullies. I talk to my kids a lot and also jump on a problem right away.
Bottom line though this kid I think should have known better and sadly 9 out of 10 times when a kid is like this there is a issue at home


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

chelsboers said:


> I completely agree. Sounds like the adults in his life stepped up and let him know that what he was doing was wrong. Some kids don't have those kinds of adults in their lives though.


Yup sadly some kids don't have those kind of parents.. And that is still not the child's fault, it's the parents.. What bugs me the most is, I have a7 and an 8 year old.. They don't leave this yard without permission.. Why is this child able to come and go as he pleases.. Another reason I blame the parents..

TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Sadly this kid has got himself into things that will haunt him...Why he did it we may never be know.We can only hope he gets the help he needs...


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

This is assuming the boy even did it... And the reason .... May be the kid got into the pen and got scared and panicked when the poor goatie got close .... It's hard to know ... And easy to place blame.... Not ok at all I agree but to assume it's from violence on tv and video games is absurd. Just look back through history there has always been great violence ... The difference is it is reported through media in almost real time.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

^^ I agree. If it were this child. There have been children like that as long as humans. Before TV before video games. I work in the mental health field, and have seen really terrible things, people do terrible things, and not have any history that provokes the behavior. It could a multitude of reason for his behavior, anything from brain injury at birth, a virus that went to his brain, schizophrenia (where voices tel him to), conduct disorder. He could be being abused, or be witnessing abuse. Could he have normal parents that don't have a clue something is wrong? absolutely! Its not like he will go home and tell them "I bashed in a goats face with a hammer today". Or maybe they know something is wrong but don't know where not get help or even where to start. If it were him does he need help? Yes. Locked up? He's 9! Put into an institution? Do you have a clue what America's institutions are truly are like? 

It is very disturbing that an animal was hurt in this manner, and my heart hurts for the owner. I wonder if she will ever find out what really did happen.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Also just wanna add. The average size a 9 yo boy is about 60 pounds. Can you honestly say you can see a 60 pound boy wrestling around or even holding the goat with 1 hand and swinging a hammer with the other hand dealing that kind of damaging blow? Really must have great hand eye coordination. And big muscles. Also goat heads are really tough. We were fixing a fence post and set the tamper aside, had a curious kid get to close and as he tried to get away had it smack him straight between the eyes. Did he see stars? Yep. He got right up. And that things is considerably heavier then a 22 oz hammer.


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Gee, poor little goat. I hope whoever did it at least feels some remorse. Poor girl. My best wishes to your friend, NYGoatMom


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

how sad on all counts.


----------



## Spanish (Feb 13, 2013)

all I can say is wow, prayers go out to all involved,


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I just can't swallow the idea that the kid just "got in the pen" and the goat came over to him. He went in there with a hammer, not a cookie.'I doubt the kid was doing home improvements and decided to go say hello to the goat. He went over there with intent. Just my two cents.
Yeah , I know , it all needs to be proved first. Innocent until proven guilty. But if it walks like a duck , its a duck. I hope we are wrong.
I really do. This is a nine year old kid we are talking about here , someones son. But , if they find out this kid has "issues" , i hope he gets put away and helped. In that order.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah, she said he is not right....that he's "off"....and has a habit of snooping around their property.

And yes, there have been kids like this way before video games and such but it certainly doesn't help them to add that to an already existing problem :/


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Darlaj said:


> This is assuming the boy even did it... And the reason .... May be the kid got into the pen and got scared and panicked when the poor goatie got close .... It's hard to know ... And easy to place blame.... Not ok at all I agree but to assume it's from violence on tv and video games is absurd. Just look back through history there has always been great violence ... The difference is it is reported through media in almost real time.


Ummm...what was he doing with a hammer....on their property....in their goat pen? I trust if she feels it was him, it probably was....we know our neighbors and our animals...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

HerdQueen said:


> Also just wanna add. The average size a 9 yo boy is about 60 pounds. Can you honestly say you can see a 60 pound boy wrestling around or even holding the goat with 1 hand and swinging a hammer with the other hand dealing that kind of damaging blow? Really must have great hand eye coordination. And big muscles. Also goat heads are really tough. We were fixing a fence post and set the tamper aside, had a curious kid get to close and as he tried to get away had it smack him straight between the eyes. Did he see stars? Yep. He got right up. And that things is considerably heavier then a 22 oz hammer.


It was on her face....but lower than between the eyes...it smashed her nasal cavity.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That is a good point made . BUT , a nine year old can have incredible power when driven . Ive tried to restrain a 10 year old from fighting with a 15 year old and let me tell you , i had trouble doing that. This kid had strength ! I have no idea where it came from ! But when driven , in anger or fear , anyone can have tremendous strength. And , one good lucky shot can incapacitate the animal enough to leave it helpless and immobile . The shock alone could do that. Im not a child hater nor do i want to put the blame on the kid. My husband is one for facts , he's a retired PO. There is a lot of things they need to investigate to be able to point fingers. We all know that. I just hope they have people on this case that take it seriously enough. If they don't , and decide to "walk away" from it , then I feel sorry for that town. And the neighbor who lost their goat to this vicious attack… The kid might have walked up on this after it happened. We just don't know. Im stating my feelings on what happened and what is known so far. Im not stoning the kid.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Poor girl. Hope they get down to the bottom of it. 

I agree I hope this doesn't become an issue of the law just walking away, because it is an issue that needs to be addressed sooner rather then later.

The child does not have any business wondering around the property, for good or bad purposes, and I think that is something that should be discussed with the parents aside from the suspicion of the boy hurting animals.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Wow, that it is awful. How disturbing too. 

I hope your friend gets some answers




Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Guess we will see how it pans out. And hope for the best.
I pray they do get the person who did this and make them pay. And , get them some help while they are at it.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

That is sad, on so many levels. I feel sorry for the goat and your friend that owned the goat. You know it had to be heartbreaking to find a pet like that. I am sad for the 9 year old and his parents if he is truly who did it, something is fundamentally wrong in his mind if it is. Whether or not it was actually him that did this, he needs better supervision by his parents. He should not be wandering around his neighbors property. It would have protected him as well as the neighbor if that hadn't been allowed to continue. He wouldn't be under suspicion of doing this if he hadn't been seen snooping around the property. 
When the neighbor says he is "not right" I wonder what kind of not right she means. He could be low intelligence, MR and just not understand what he did. Or he could be some kind of mean not right and just not care about an animals feelings. There is a big difference between ignorance of something and lack of empathy for other living things. 
At any rate if it is him, I hope they take it seriously and get him the intensive help he needs.
Just one more comment. Almost no one is institutionalized long term in mental health hospitals anymore. That is really becoming a thing of the past. The only people who are now, are so severely impaired and usually criminally insane. There are long term care facilities for children but even those they return home in 6-18 months. There is a move toward getting people back towards whatever level of independence that they can manage and that movement has been going on for years. Things like you see in "One flew over the cuckoo's nest" are from the past.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

What a horrible situation for everyone involved. There is such a thing as a "bad seed" and it could be that these parents just don't know what to do. And, asking for help often just puts a target on your back or makes you jump thru so many hoops that it's almost impossible to get help. Or, the parents could be to be to blame. Or...or...We don't know and probably never will know what the full story is. Hopefully, if it it really is this kid (and remember, this is all conjecture at this point) he gets the help he obviously needs. And if it is not this kid, hopefully, the real perpetrator is found.


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> Ummm...what was he doing with a hammer....on their property....in their goat pen? I trust if she feels it was him, it probably was....we know our neighbors and our animals...


I agree ... How ever there is no proof it was the boy, most importantly his intent. My son always had some sort of tool in his hand as a young boy ... Wacking bushes " fixing things" like fences.. Trucks ... Etc.... 
And we only know our neighbors as well as they know us... 
As I said my concern is the perceived intent.... Do u know fear? Is it a feeling full of logic? Or is it more reactive? I am by no means saying this is absolute.... Just offering a different angle in a horrible situation. Condemning a young boy with out all the facts is a scary thing. At the end of the day whose life I'd more important ? That of a troubled child or a animal placed on this earth for food and sustenance ? Just a thought.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I think we should all pray for the young boy, unfortunately there is a strong link between severe animal cruelty at very young ages and super violent behavior in the future. The scientific study I remember was done on serial killers, that is not to say that he will be but that he may have propensity to a very violent adulthood. At this point all we can do is pray that his life leads him in a just path, and I think we should.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I think the discussion on the boy is IF he did it since the friend suspects him. In going through Adoption classes preparing to adopt our kids...we learned many things a kid can do. It would shock the average person to know...our social worker talked about it like it was every day things...Sadly it is. We just dont hear about them all...many factors come to play..drug and alcohol abuse during pregnancy changes the brain...Abuse of a care taker or parent...and how severe that abuse was...or just plain old genetics...A kid born "off" and has a love for violence. We all grew up with some kind of violence...but Road runner and wild E coyote does not compare to what kids see today,, the life like video games, shooting real people, movies and weekly shows...all about creating a dullness of our moral standing...and kids are the victims because they are still developing who they are...This is some of the reasons we see so much more violent acts coming from kids...and dont even get me going on Social media! LOL..Parents need to be involved in their kids lives. 
Just a side note: my 8 year old son used a hand saw and hammer to build his own fort! he is as thin as a tooth pick but strong enough to do this and much more...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I agree with what most of you have said. I do not want to put blame should it not be him, I just know how confident she felt that it was him....bottom line is, no matter how much you love and try to protect your animals, things can happen that no one would have thought could, or had much of any way to stop.  So sad! My heart goes out to both the families involved as they are both in a sad situation..one family lost a pet, and the other (if it was indeed him)gained a whole new outlook on their child, both of which are sad events.No win here.....

And Cathy, you hit it right on when you said...

"Road runner and wild E coyote does not compare to what kids see today,, the life like video games, shooting real people, movies and weekly shows...all about creating a dullness of our moral standing"


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Glad you came in on this Cathy. Your opinions are always spot on IMO.

As for the word "institution" , what I meant was simply a "place" such as a hospital , a "home" or other place. I am fully aware of their not being "institutions" like was mentioned. I used institution for a stronger word then hospital. And I wasn't stoning the child either. Like I mentioned , he may have seen it happen but since he was seen there before , of course that is who you will first think of . Could you imagine the harm done to this child if he had seen someone else hurt the goat ?
I wouldn't want the child snooping around my property bottom line.
And measures should be taken that it stops. And , of course a childs life is most important . BUT , animals can mean just as much to someone as a child means to another. Just saying.


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

How horrible and sad! It is awful that we have to worry about two legged predators as well as four! I hope your friend gets those cameras and gets to the bottom if this! My heart goes out to her!

If it is the boy I hope he gets the hell he need a because clearly he is not in his right mind.


Irish Roots Acres 
Nigerian Dwarf Goats


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

That is so horrible. I sincerely hope that whoever did it is captured and dealt with appropriately...


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

For someone, not just a kid, to take a hammer and beat another living creature means that person has no empathy or feelings of guilt. They are not normal by society standards. For a kid of 9 to do that is even worse, because he has a long life in which to terrorize the world because simply beating an animal is not going to give him what he needs, it will progress to humans. I was a cop for a lot of years, now I work in the mental health field. I've seen it. Animal abuse goes hand in hand with domestic abuse also, not just seriel killings.

You can blame the parents, video games, movies, whatever. It doesn't matter the cause at this point, as the damage is done. It won't bring that baby goat back, it won't erase the image, the horror and guilt from the owners minds. It won't pay for the extra expense they will have to pay out now to keep their remaining animals safe. It certainly won't bring back the time when they did feel safe and secure at their own home.

The kid needs to be stopped, if he did indeed do it. Lock him away, treat with medication, whatever needs to be done to protect innocent lives. Therapy mostly does not work on things like this. He is already warped/damaged or whatever words you wish to use. He might have been born that way, who knows?

I had my entire herd killed by a neighbor. The court system refused to prosecute because he was a minor. I had to set up lights, buy guardian dogs and run electric fencing to keep my animals safe. A bullet or a lethal injection would have been easier and quicker to keep my animals safe. I made sure the neighborhood knew that if I ever caught him, or anyone else, on my property I would not hesitate to use whatever force was needed to protect them.

Kids are just as violent and dangerous as adults, and need to be treated the same way. To me, my animals are more important than a warped child. Always will be. That goat was not humanely dispatched, it was tortured. Imagine the pain, suffering and fear that animal was victim to.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

lottsagoats said:


> For someone, not just a kid, to take a hammer and beat another living creature means that person has no empathy or feelings of guilt. They are not normal by society standards. For a kid of 9 to do that is even worse, because he has a long life in which to terrorize the world because simply beating an animal is not going to give him what he needs, it will progress to humans. I was a cop for a lot of years, now I work in the mental health field. I've seen it. Animal abuse goes hand in hand with domestic abuse also, not just seriel killings.
> 
> You can blame the parents, video games, movies, whatever. It doesn't matter the cause at this point, as the damage is done. It won't bring that baby goat back, it won't erase the image, the horror and guilt from the owners minds. It won't pay for the extra expense they will have to pay out now to keep their remaining animals safe. It certainly won't bring back the time when they did feel safe and secure at their own home.
> 
> The kid needs to be stopped, if he did indeed do it. Lock him away, treat with medication, whatever needs to be done to protect innocent lives. Therapy mostly does not work on things like this. He is already warped/damaged or whatever words you wish to use. He might have been born that way, who knows?


I tend to agree....


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh, how hard! I'm not going to pass judgement one way or another here, but I do need to say something ... My mom teaches therapeutic lessons. We have a range of children here, from autistic, to downs, to emotionally handicapped. Nearly every child we have had here has been wonderful. Sweet to the horses. Even students who have a very hard time connection emotionally have been able to understand what is okay and not okay to do to a horse. One of my bucklings from last year, Little Guy, loved being passed around from student to student for cuddles. He was our goatie spokesperson, haha! 

Just wanted to make a little stand for people who, by society's standards, are "off". A kind person is a kind person, no matter if they are special needs or not. Each person has their struggles, and many, many children are battling anger or other issues from home or from their hearts that get all bottled up. Some people are just able to better handle this anger and emotional upset than others ... not making excuses for the unacceptable, just kind of trying to see things from a different perspective. 

Poor little goat. I would be devastated.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I think by "off" she meant mentally outta control, not slow...


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

What happened was horrible. You would hope that the boy didn't do this, but it sounds like your friend has more than a little bit to go on to think it was him. 

Is it sad that a boy like that may have done such a thing? Yes. Is it true that an animal is just an animal? Yes. Will anything bring that animal back or make it all different? No.

Either way, going on the evidence and the persons beliefs, that boy may have killed a living breathing innocent animal. That's scary. Killing something like that or snooping around someone property is wrong no matter who you are or what issue you have.

Hopefully it will never be an issue again, and this boy, even if he didn't kill the goat, will get some help. Either way he is responsible for his actions and if I were your friend I would be watching like a hawk. Cameras, electric fencing, dogs, the whole shebang. Killing an animal and destroying someone's piece of mind is not okay no matter what age you are or what disability you might have. 

Everyone deserves justice and piece of mind. Even if it comes at the expense of having to humanly Institutionalize someone that could pose a threat to themselves or others. 

You can't change the past but you can prevent something from happening in the future.

And by all that I am not at all saying people with disabilities like autism, Down Syndrome, ect, are bad (since someone mentioned that part of being "off"). I know some kids like that and they are sweet and great kids.  I'm talking about the bat crap crazy creeper stalker type "off" people


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh my!!! How aweful!!;( How scary!!! Yikes! I hope she is correct on who it is. If it is the 9 year old boy then the parents need to keep a better eye on him, and if they can't, they need to get some help... I'm realizing a to well especially with my strange encounter with the lady wanting milk..., that many things could happen to my goat herd.... It scares me but I know it's real...;(


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

yes, there are many people with large battles in their lives, but....I agree with lottsagoats.....those who feel no empathy towards a living being, and is able to torture an innocent animal, there is something REALLY not right with them. I really enjoy abnormal psych, and everyone who has ever had violent tendencies towards their fellow man, always started with animals.

I'm not saying this child is at fault, but....IF it is indeed this child....he'll need a LOT of help so his violent tendencies do not escalate.

sigh...I hate hearing stories like this. it's so sad there's so much violence in the world! I mean, can't we all just get along and love and respect one another?


----------

